# Track frame top tube length?



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

Is there an accepted wisdom/rule of thumb about top tube length for track frames? I searched on track frame sizing but references seem to be about seat tube length being shorter because of less BB drop (which I understand).
My roadie is 59cm TT+110 stem + about 20mm setback on the seatpost, and my street fixie is about the same. Track frames with 58 & 60cm top tubes seem to pop up often enough but not 59s.

Given typically steeper seat tube angles in "track" geometry, do riders go for longer or shorter top tubes compared to their road bikes? Is there a trackie out there who has a view on 
short top tube (say, 58) + longer stem + more saddle setback, versus 
longer top tube (60, 61) + shorter stem + less setback for track riding, allowing for riding in the drops most of the time? How long/short would you reasonably go either side of your roadie top tube length? I hope the question makes sense.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Pistas should have the same or perhaps a little shorter top tube compared to the road. Steeper seat tube angles tend to increase the effective top tube length for any given measurement. In addition, bigger differences in a pista's saddle to handlebar height also makes the cockpit feel longer. 

By the way, a 110 stem is considered pretty short for your size.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

tobu said:


> Pistas should have the same or perhaps a little shorter top tube compared to the road. Steeper seat tube angles tend to increase the effective top tube length for any given measurement. In addition, bigger differences in a pista's saddle to handlebar height also makes the cockpit feel longer.
> 
> By the way, a 110 stem is considered pretty short for your size.


But the Pista is only available with a 110 stem and it's hard to find a silver-colored 120. I didn't want a black stem on a chrome-plated bike, so I ended up buying a 120 Nitto stem on Ebay to extend my Pista's cockpit to what I need.


----------



## victorthewombat (Feb 28, 2003)

*you must be...*

74-75" tall with those dimensions. Are you riding a track specific 74 degree seat tube? In a holistic manner this will affect top tube length towards the shorter. Stem length could be right..... but maybe not eh? if you are riding specifically on the track you will be riding a lower and shorter stem compared to a road trainer where you are going to want the handelbars higher. Right? So it all depends are your specific needs and dimensions, use, you and placement on the bicycle. 

VTW


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Fredke said:


> But the Pista is only available with a 110 stem and it's hard to find a silver-colored 120. I didn't want a black stem on a chrome-plated bike, so I ended up buying a 120 Nitto stem on Ebay to extend my Pista's cockpit to what I need.


Maybe you misunderstood me. Pista or piste refers to track. Or short for track bike. It is not the name of a specific model.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*I am...*



victorthewombat said:


> 74-75" tall with those dimensions. Are you riding a track specific 74 degree seat tube? In a holistic manner this will affect top tube length towards the shorter. Stem length could be right..... but maybe not eh? if you are riding specifically on the track you will be riding a lower and shorter stem compared to a road trainer where you are going to want the handelbars higher. Right? So it all depends are your specific needs and dimensions, use, you and placement on the bicycle.
> 
> VTW


Just a shade over 6'2, with good back/hip flexibility and longish arms, so was seeking a reasonable rule of thumb assuming "standard" track geometry. My road bikes are set up with 44cm bars, 110mm stems and a shade over 4" between saddle and bar height because that's what works for me.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

tobu said:


> Maybe you misunderstood me. Pista or piste refers to track. Or short for track bike. It is not the name of a specific model.


Actually it's both. I mistook you because Bianchi's track line uses Pista as the model name, and it was late at night.

In any case, I do agree with your main point that 110 is a short stem for someone the OP's size on a track (small-p piste) frame.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

If you roll on the road with a 57.....get a 57 for the track. If you buy a smaller bike and run a sprinters bar and stem you will find the cockpit very very cramped witch means standing up to jump in your qualifier lets say or standing starts very awkward.

The only times guys ride bikes that are slightly small is when its a younger punk riding an older steel frame thats ment to fit huge, or when somone is just too tall for a model IE Looks only come up to a 56.


----------

